# Do You Sharpen Your Shooter?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How many of you learned how to sharpen a shovel and still do? 

-OR-

Do they never last long enough to need sharpened?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I sharpen new ones and still do from time to time..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A shovel doesn't fit my hand.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I've never sharpened one, but it probably wouldn't hurt to do it now and then.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never sharpened a shovel of any kinds. Can see the merit though. 
Then again I've never sharpened sewer augers but some here do.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

You and OS on a roll with suggestive thread titles as of late huh?

I sharpen shovels when I know there are roots to be chopped, also sharpen hole hawg bits when they get dull. Nothing worse than working yourself to death because you don't have an angle grinder and or dremel.

I also cut terra cotta with the grinder and diamond blade if needed.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've done it after reading it on here. Makes a huge difference!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Didn't know it was even an option. I've always thought of a shovel as a tool that must be kept sharp to be effective.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sharpen with angle grinder and segmented diamond blade. You can see the eveness of the grind by seeing through the spinning blade.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In the past working for someone else no. I bought a Ridgid shovel from Home Depot with a kind of serrated end on it, and have yet to use it so much it needs sharpened.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought one of those blue landscapers shovels that are all 1 piece steel and self sharpening. Very nice tool it almost digs the hole for you... I actually love digging, breaking up floors etc.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> In the past working for someone else no. I bought a Ridgid shovel from Home Depot with a kind of serrated end on it, and have yet to use it so much it needs sharpened.


Home Depot quit carrying Ridgid Shovels last year. If it is a sharp shooter they hold up well

The Spade from Ridgid tends to break easy on the fiberglass shaft, but I got Home Depot to warranty and give me a Husky Brand which looks and is built exactly like the Ridgid except it is red instead of orange


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Home Depot quit carrying Ridgid Shovels last year. If it is a sharp shooter they hold up well
> 
> The Spade from Ridgid tends to break easy on the fiberglass shaft, but I got Home Depot to warranty and give me a Husky Brand which looks and is built exactly like the Ridgid except it is red instead of orange


The bullnose I bought has a fiberglass handle and has taken all I have done to it rather well. I bought the spade with a wood handle, and it was a bit longer which is great. 

I've been impressed with the quality since I bought them both. Like I said I've seen no need to sharpen it, or think it will need done anytime in the future. 

A sharp shovel cuts into pipe, electrical and phone lines way to easy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> The bullnose I bought has a fiberglass handle and has taken all I have done to it rather well. I bought the spade with a wood handle, and it was a bit longer which is great.
> 
> I've been impressed with the quality since I bought them both. Like I said I've seen no need to sharpen it, or think it will need done anytime in the future.
> 
> A sharp shovel cuts into pipe, electrical and phone lines way to easy.


 Unsharpen shovels will cut your bone joints life too short


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Unsharpen shovels will cut your bone joints life too short


Those shovels are not dull. I'm not sure who made them for Ridgid but they made them good. They are by far superior to the shovels we had at my last place of employment. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to sharpen my shovels and keep a bucket full of water on hand for dipping as well back when I did lots of digging. 

But then I discovered mud spade bits for the hammer drill


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a clay spade for my 90# jackhammer.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The dirt is soft here, for the most part. My shovels disappear before the get dull. In AZ I dug with a Bosh demo hammer and a spade bit. When it got deep I pulled the dirt out with a shop vac.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

This:









+ this:










= lots of dirt broke up without a sharpened shovel :yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used that hammer's bigge brother are many, many, many digs.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

JK949 said:


> I've used that hammer's bigge brother are many, many, many digs.


I just grabbed a pic off the interwebz ...that one isn't an SDS max?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

If it's not a forged Pony shovel it's not worth owning IMO.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I just grabbed a pic off the interwebz ...that one isn't an SDS max?


The one I used didn't have a squeeze trigger.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's what I use, I've had this shovel for years- it is a great shovel and will cut through anything. 










Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

*Try structron shovels and drain spades*

Long structron shovel sharpened good also for pushen home four inch cast. These spades I love.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As a first timer I have to admit sharpening the sharpshooters made a lot of difference.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I sharpen a shovel when I buy it new, it never seems to get dull after that. 

And I am glad that I don't have to dig with a jackhammer, most of the time.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw this at a commercial lawn shop. It is a gas powered shovel used by landscapers and nurseries. WWW.DynaDiggr.com


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The bear said:


> I saw this at a commercial lawn shop. It is a gas powered shovel used by landscapers and nurseries. WWW.DynaDiggr.com


Seems interesting but I'm not so sure I want to use a 43lb shovel. :sweatdrop:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Seems interesting but I'm not so sure I want my subordinates to use a 43lb shovel. :sweatdrop:


:jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> :jester:


I can see it is time for you to see some current job site photos. :yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I can see it is time for you to see some current job site photos. :yes:


I SAID :jester: ...

:laughing:

(insert picture of John with his fernco santee here)

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> I SAID :jester: ...
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ...


I'll have you know that was a 90, and a damn fine one at that. :laughing::jester:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

LMAO! :laughing:


----------

